# JFrame in Taskleiste: Symbol nach automatischer Gruppierung



## dirty-mg (17. Nov 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,

in meiner Anwendung setze ich für jedes Frame das Icon.


```
meinFrame.setIconImage(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(JFrameDummy.singleton().getClass().getResource("icons/logo.gif")));
```

Öffnet der User nun viele Unterfenster meiner Anwendung, gruppiert Windows die geöffneten Fenster irgendwann in der Taskleiste. Leider ist nach dem Gruppieren das Icon wieder die Java Tasse. Ich würde lieber mein eigenes Logo als Taskleistensymbol behalten.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg
Marcus

P.S.: Windows XP


----------



## dirty-mg (24. Nov 2008)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee oder das Problem auch schon mla gehabt?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Nov 2008)

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/taskbargroupicon.htm


----------



## dirty-mg (24. Nov 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das direkt im Java zu lösen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Nov 2008)

versuch mal setImageIcon*s*, aber ich sag mal eher nein, da es einfach ein 'fehlerhaftes' Windows Verhalten ist.


----------



## dirty-mg (25. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

hab schon JFrame.setIconImages(List<Image>) ausprobiert. Hat leider auch nix geholfen.


----------

